# wtb plow for xj



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

WTB 
Interested in plows for sale.
must be small and light for cherokee.

Thanks


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

What year? I have an older western mount in wi here for an xj, makes searching easier if you have the mount already


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Update, got a western 7' E47 with custom classic mount. If anybody has the subframe fabbed for a 2001 XJ I would pay!

Z


----------

